# Tương lai công nghệ làm đẹp từ những ứng dụng đột phá đầu tiên



## Vũ Thu Hằng (12/6/18)

Cùng chúng tôi khám phá những thiết bị ứng dụng công nghệ làm đẹp tiên tiến nhất hiện nay.

Từ những chiếc nhíp từ vỏ sò của thời Ai Cập cổ đại, đến liệu trình triệt lông laser hoặc điện phân cho kết quả kéo dài vài tháng, quy trình làm đẹp của phụ nữ, cũng như mọi khía cạnh khác của cuộc sống, đã thay đổi ngoài sức tưởng tượng. Thật không thể hình dung nổi quy trình làm đẹp của một phụ nữ trung bình vào năm 2050 sẽ diệu kỳ đến mức nào, khi ngày hôm nay công nghệ làm đẹp đã đạt được những thành tựu đáng kinh ngạc dưới đây rồi.

Trong Triển lãm Điện tử Tiêu dùng năm nay (Consumer Electronics Show 2018), các thương hiệu làm đẹp lớn nhất thế giới đã khai thác thành tựu của ngành công nghệ cao và ra mắt một số sản phẩm đột phá thực sự. Các thiết bị này có thể đưa quy trình trang điểm, dưỡng da, dưỡng tóc của bạn đến một cấp độ hoàn toàn mới, hiệu quả hơn, hữu ích hơn, và mang lại trải nghiệm cực kỳ phong phú.

*HIMIRROR*
_“Gương kia ngự ở trên tường, loại kem dưỡng ẩm nào tốt nhất cho ta?”_ Chiếc gương bình thường của bạn sẽ không thể đưa ra câu trà lời đâu, nhưng HiMirror có thể đưa ra lời khuyên như một chuyên gia tư vấn chăm sóc da cá nhân riêng của bạn. Chiếc gương này tích hợp camera và có chức năng đánh giá các khía cạnh khác nhau của làn da: nếp nhăn, độ trong, quầng thâm, đốm đen, đốm đỏ và lỗ chân lông. Nó cũng tìm kiếm những phương pháp chăm sóc da dựa theo tình trạng da của bạn. Thêm nữa, công nghệ làm đẹp này còn lưu giữ thông tin về da bạn và giúp bạn theo dõi quá trình cải thiện làn da của mình.




​*MẶT NẠ THÔNG MINH UFO FOREO*
Mặt nạ giấy là cách bạn chăm sóc da và thư giãn sau một ngày bận rộn, nhưng chúng có thể khá lộn xộn và mất quá nhiều thời gian đối với lịch trình của một số người. Đó là trước khi mặt nạ của UFO FOREO xuất hiện. Chỉ tốn của bạn 90 giây thay vì ít nhất 10 phút với mặt nạ thông thường, mặt nạ thông minh này là một cuộc cách mạng trong giới làm đẹp nhờ vào sự dễ dàng và hiệu quả của nó. Mệnh danh là mặt nạ thông minh đầu tiên trên thế giới, kết hợp công nghệ chăm sóc da mới nhất với công thức mặt nạ Hàn Quốc, bạn có thể tận hưởng công nghệ làm đẹp này vào buổi sáng, ban đêm hoặc bất cứ khi nào bạn có 90 giây không làm gì.



​
Thiết bị này trông như một đĩa bay (UFO) cùng ánh sáng đèn LED, hiệu ứng rung T-sonic và công nghệ hyper-infusion (cung cấp hiệu ứng “nóng” và “lạnh” luân phiên). Khi sử dụng, bạn chỉ cần đặt mặt nạ giấy vào thiết bị, để máy hoạt động và lăn khắp mặt trong vòng 90 giây. Những công nghệ nói trên sẽ giúp dưỡng chất thẩm thấu sâu vào các tầng biểu bì phía dưới, đẩy mạnh tác dụng của mặt nạ.  Bạn còn có thể kết nối và điều khiển công cụ UFO Smart Mask của mình với ứng dụng làm đẹp FOREO trên điện thoại và tạo hồ sơ cá nhân, học các mẹo làm đẹp và tìm ra loại mặt nạ tốt nhất cho mình.



​
*NEUTROGENA SKINSCANNER*
Neutrogena SkinScanner là công cụ mà bạn có thể đính vào camera điện thoại để làm điều mà không có công cụ chăm sóc da dành cho người dùng nào từng làm: quan sát tầng hạ bì của da bạn. Nó được thiết kế với 12 đèn LED công suất cao, ống kính phóng đại 30x và cảm biến độ chính xác cao để đo trên và dưới bề mặt da.



​
Công cụ này nhìn sâu vào các nếp nhăn và lỗ chân lông, đồng thời đo độ ẩm của da và thông báo sức khỏe làn da của bạn. Bạn có thể theo dõi kết quả và tiến trình của mình bằng ứng dụng Neutrogena Skin360.



​
*PHILIPS SMARTSLEEP*
Một trong những yếu tố lớn nhất ảnh hưởng đến làn da là chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn. Nếu bạn gặp tình trạng khó ngủ, băng đô thông minh Philips SmartSleep có thể giúp được bạn. Chiếc băng đô này cùng với ứng dụng trên điện thoại hoạt động để cải thiện giấc ngủ bằng các cảm biến công nghệ cao.



​
Các cảm biến sẽ phát hiện khi nào bạn rơi vào giấc ngủ sâu ở mức sóng “chậm” và kích hoạt và tăng cường sóng âm đó, giúp bạn có giấc ngủ sâu hơn.



​
*CAREOS*
Gương phòng tắm thông minh CareOS này có công nghệ trí tuệ nhân tạo (AI), cung cấp cho bạn mẹo làm đẹp thông qua hình ảnh của sản phẩm. Bạn chỉ cần giơ sản phẩm yêu thích của mình trước gương và gương sẽ cho bạn mọi thông tin cần biết như cách sử dụng và hiệu quả của sản phẩm đó.



​
Phái mạnh cũng có thể tận hưởng các tính năng của công nghệ AI này, vì nó có thể giúp bạn phát hiện những điểm khó tiếp cận khi cạo râu. Một tính năng thực sự làm cho chiếc gương thông minh này nổi bật là hình ảnh 4D, gần như cho bạn một bộ mắt thứ hai và giúp bạn nhìn thấy những vị trí hiểm hóc như đằng sau lưng. Nó cũng có tính năng chiếu sáng thông minh, tăng cường tính thực tế của hình ảnh, phân tích tình trạng da cùng công nghệ tương tác không cần chạm.



​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

